# DaYan 4x4x4 Spring Structure Master Cube



## TK 421 (Aug 31, 2010)

Today when I checked out www.hknowstore.com i saw on the 'Featured Items' there is a DaYan 4x4x4 Master cube said to be made with spring structure. I saw the cube being photographed in a middle of a cutting corner move, above on a 'China Cube Club' mat.

Now I know what you all think 'Hey that's a Maru 4x4x4 replica!'. Well it's not, the photograph also shown one of the center caps being removed, I'm not sure if the Maru 4x4x4 can do that (can someone back me up? I'm not sure). I'm not entirely sure if this is good. But the claim said that the Dayan Master Cube does not have hidden layers (Does Maru 4x4x4 have hidden layer, please back me up again ), i do not completely understand what happens to the cube if there is no hidden layers.

Is the future of Maru 4x4x4's is compromised? 

















P.S. It looks like the YJ 2nd generation 4x4x4 Master Cube


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2010)

MUST BUY. (My maru definitely can't do that.)

Any videos?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 31, 2010)

ZOMFG


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

IDK I just got my Maru and it feels amazing. I can't really imagine anything better right now.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone know how much it costs? It says to ask so if anyone has already received an answer...feel free to post please.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 31, 2010)

This looks awesome but is it v cube mechanism like a maru?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the maru's feeling, due to it's "uncapped?" cubies.

I have a feeling that closed cubies would feel better for me, and from what I see, this cube has that.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 31, 2010)

not a big fan of my maru, either. hopefully this is better.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 31, 2010)

maru's are great...however i really hope that this thing just doesn't lock as much...i agree with chris...the hollow pieces are annoying.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 31, 2010)

WTF is with "Lone Goose" in to title?? Would you mind getting rid of that please??
It's getting hard trying not to be a Nazi on this these days...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2010)

2x2 (Core) inside the 4x4?


----------



## splinteh (Aug 31, 2010)

You can talk to Calvin on MSN. He might be able to tell you a bit more about it. HKNowstore always has the newest products. Funny that he took down the Maru 4x4 before adding the Dayan


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 31, 2010)

Aw man.. No V-cube mech. Looks like it'll be similar to many other 4x4's.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 31, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Aw man.. No V-cube mech. Looks like it'll be similar to many other 4x4's.



Watch it. You MIGHT be surprised.


----------



## theace (Aug 31, 2010)

if it's there on lightake, i'm buying!


----------



## Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Aw man.. No V-cube mech. Looks like it'll be similar to many other 4x4's.



V Mech 4x4 isn't supposed to be good, since YJ got ahold of it (and from what I heard, YJ 4x4 aren't good)

But yay, screw spring 
If someone gets this make a review about it in a thread and say it's cost and if its better than a Maru please  (looking for a better 4x4 than my Mini QJ, which is basically just a tightened Rubik's brand that can corner cut a lil)


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 31, 2010)

to 4chan: at www.maru.tw they show that their 4x4's can do that. Maru 4x4's felling is superb, best 4x4x4 i've ever played with. you can try filling in the edges with putty and sand it down but that would result in massive increase in weight and your cube will be dirty if you play it.

one more thing: i still cant put "originally posted by..." in boxes, and YES MARU 4x4 can do that cut corner


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 31, 2010)

the mech seems to be like crazy 4x4 type 1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 31, 2010)

OMGGG: (Oh my good golly Gawd)

Wowz. My Maru has a really rought feeling due the the unfilled middle slices, this looks nice. Hopefully, when it comes out, they don't charge too much.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2x2 (Core) inside the 4x4?



At first I thought it was just a normal mech, but this is amazing...

Since Maru 4x4s are now unavailable on Lightake, and never will be, if they get these, then I would probably get one over the Maru. That corner cutting looks impressive. 

I still use a mini QJ, though; I feel like such a noob.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooo pretty 4x4. Now I don't know if I should order a Maru... :confused:


----------



## Howardw (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like the 2x2x2 core inside allows the inner layers to turn (just like how you could turn the 4x4x4 as if it were a 2x2x2)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 31, 2010)

Now... if only the corners split into 3 pieces and the edges into 2....

anyway, I really hope they come out in all the different colors like the guhong did. Do want in green, pink, orange and blue.


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

So, any concrete informations about the internal mecanism ?


----------



## Jani (Aug 31, 2010)

I want this!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Now I know what you all think 'Hey that's a Maru 4x4x4 replica!'.



Yeah cause DaYan is so known for just copying others and not coming up with new stuff.



TK 421 said:


> one more thing: i still cant put "originally posted by..." in boxes, and YES MARU 4x4 can do that cut corner



QUOTE button?

And of course Witeden lists it as well: http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=173


----------



## oval30 (Aug 31, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know what you all think 'Hey that's a Maru 4x4x4 replica!'.
> ...



Mr. Pochmann is right dayan does come up with new and unique designs like the guhong which is not a ko. By the way Mr. Pochmann I love PTimer since it is so easy to use on the go.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> the mech seems to be like crazy 4x4 type 1



Yeah it does, and the crazy 4x4 1 cuts pretty good on the middle layers, not so good on outers, but that may be because of the circles.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 31, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 (Core) inside the 4x4?
> ...



Thank you very much for this post! I was wondering why the maru wasn't on lightake. I did see them on popbuying though. Is it still a safe site to buy from?


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

Last time I wanted to buy from them, I got the wrong item an endless discution to get a refund.


----------



## Owen (Aug 31, 2010)

I urge all of you to buy this, and not a Maru.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 31, 2010)

well, to tell to be truth
maru 4x4x4 is illegal in market because it brake the v-cube patent
v-cube comp has warn me about this, that's why alot of international e-shops dont offer that again. (even popbuying and lightake)

this one has a new methode.
it's combine the old rubik's core and split it into 8 parts and add screw and springs sctruture
it says "no hidden layer", so it's definately not a v-cube clone.

CMIIW


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 31, 2010)

Great, I just bought my Maru 4x4, and then this comes out... I have more 4x4 cubes than 3x3 right now.

But this looks like it could be promising. 

Looks like it could be nearly as fast as other ball core 4x4, but cuts corners like a Maru. I have to buy one.


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> well, to tell to be truth
> maru 4x4x4 is illegal in market because it brake the v-cube patent
> v-cube comp has warn me about this, that's why alot of international e-shops dont offer that again. (even popbuying and lightake)



Maybe they could sell wome V4 instead of prevent us from buying maru 4x4x4. These patent stuff are getting more and more stupid every days . . .


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 31, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > well, to tell to be truth
> ...



How is it getting more stupid? Would you like it if you worked on something for 20 years of your life just to have it stolen twice within months of eachother? No, you wouldn't. Don't give me that crap that you would make sure your product was out either, because there are still copies of the 7x7 6x6 and 5x5 all of which came out after they came out from v-cubes.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 31, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > well, to tell to be truth
> ...



stupid to have a patent on a cube you haven't released and not even designed so other can't improve your design! who invented the prevent-core-misalignment piece in maro 4x4? not Mr.V

Btw im thinking of buying a patent ona good and comon cube mechaninsm so no one else can produce cubes like that and then im not going to make any cubes like mr.v


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> Great, I just bought my Maru 4x4, and then this comes out...



Same 

Got my maru 4x4 3 days ago I think...


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 31, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



Wrong. Mr. Verdes has real copies of all of cubes. (At mleast the 4x4-7x7, I know for sure.) and how do patents not show designs? lmao


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 31, 2010)

When is the supposed to be released?


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 31, 2010)

Why does the black weigh 7g more than the white?

The dye?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh..6.6cm


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 31, 2010)

6.6 cm.... Ugh that's almost as big as a tiled QJ. That cube was WAY too big for my hands.

I am also hesitant to buy this, because I expect that a few days after I buy it, X-cube will come out. X-cube looks amazing.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 31, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > well, to tell to be truth
> ...



both i have agree and disagree parts

it's true that for us, it's unfair not to be able to cube with good cubes when the idea already there. somehow i feel that v-cube doesnt want to make the cubing world better.they just stick to the v-cube 5 tru 7 and make money from there.
some of my friends says "V-Cube win the patents, but not the cubers"
And I agree with that

but in other hand, i do highly respect patents. Copying is piece of cake, but creativity is unbuy-able.For example, let's see all the chinese KO puzzles now. They were only few, Eastsheen Clones (im not sure if these were patented), V-Cube Clones. But now? There are Fisher Cubes Clones, Axis Cube, Rhombus Prism, Hexagonal Prism, and the list will go on.

If these dont be supressed (I dont think we can stop this tho), I'm affraid lots of puzzle builder wont dare to publish their idea, their creativity. And I dont think most of the cubers want that to happen

-just sharring my 2 cents-

Let's just back to the main topic (dayan 4x4x4) shall we ?


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

I have nothing against patent in a general scope. But when it is used to prevent other the ability to sell you don't event sell yourself, it become damn stupid.

I could perfectly understand the position of verdes's company if they were actually selling V4. But in the current situation, this just doesn't make sense at all.

Anyway, does somebody have this cube (the dayan 4x4x4) ? Is it possible to have some picture of the internal mecanism ?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Last time I wanted to buy from *them*, I got the wrong item an endless discution to get a refund.


Dude... at least *four* shops were mentioned in this thread. Are you talking about all of them?



whitelynx_nivla said:


> maru 4x4x4 is illegal in market because it brake the v-cube patent


You're a patent law expert?



whitelynx_nivla said:


> v-cube comp has warn me about this


Oh... I see. They want it to be illegal, so that's why it is.


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I wanted to buy from *them*, I got the wrong item an endless discution to get a refund.
> ...



Ok, I misexpress myself. I meant popbuying.

Also, I'm not a patent lawyer, but one thing for sure : if verdes want to go in court against maru, it's definitively recievable. Have a look at verdes's patent, it definitively apply to the maru cube. Anyway, the maru cube isn't illegal until a judge decide it is.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 31, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> maru 4x4x4 is illegal in market because it brake the v-cube patent


You're a patent law expert?



whitelynx_nivla said:


> v-cube comp has warn me about this


Oh... I see. They want it to be illegal, so that's why it is.[/QUOTE]

Well, i dont mean to be like one
i'm just sharring what i know and what my opinion about all this.

Yeah, I think that can be true. Preventing rival brand, by mark it as Illegal. But I must admit that the structure is indeed very similar to the V-Cube mech
http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview
But Maru is the 1st brand that came up with the alignment parts that lock the center pieces in horizontal turns. Let's just hope that V-Cube dont turn out to be actually use this idea for the next event ordo puzzles.:fp


----------



## theace (Aug 31, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> I am also hesitant to buy this, because I expect that a few days after I buy it, *X-cube* will come out.* X-cube* looks amazing.



eh?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2010)

theace said:


> DeathCuberK said:
> 
> 
> > I am also hesitant to buy this, because I expect that a few days after I buy it, *X-cube* will come out.* X-cube* looks amazing.
> ...



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=x-cube+4x4


----------



## Chrish (Aug 31, 2010)

A lot of people on these forums don't understand what they read and try to bring it up in conversation not knowing if it applies correctly.


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 31, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> I am also hesitant to buy this, because I expect that a few days after I buy it, X-cube will come out. X-cube looks amazing.



You have absolutly no clue if xcube 4 we be released or not. I could add that maybe it's an epic fake, but last time, it degenerate, so let's assume this is a real one.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 1, 2010)

True, but I will wait to find out if the new Dayan 4x4 is as amazing as it looks, and I will wait and see if the X-cube 4x4 ever is released. I would be happy to buy them both, as 4x4 is my favorite event, even though I suck at it.


----------



## Kurbitur (Sep 1, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > deadalnix said:
> ...




Ahh yeah he has designed them i saw the patent, bu tthe patent is getting 4 years old *** release da cubes. As im onlyu been cubing for about 6 months, how long has the v5-7 been out?

and for the x cube guys, the x cube is almost identical in mechanism as the maru 4x4 
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 1, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Ahh yeah he has designed them i saw the patent, bu tthe patent is getting 4 years old *** release da cubes. As im onlyu been cubing for about 6 months, how long has the v5-7 been out?



go give v-cubes the money to produce it and I'm sure they would.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yeah he has designed them i saw the patent, bu tthe patent is getting 4 years old *** release da cubes. As im onlyu been cubing for about 6 months, how long has the v5-7 been out?
> ...


Verdes has made enough money to release them.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 1, 2010)

Chrish said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Kurbitur said:
> ...



You keep v-cube's financial books?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 1, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Chrish said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



and have the knowledge of how much it costs to run an international manufacturing company?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 1, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Mastersonian said:
> 
> 
> > Kurbitur said:
> ...



no. go look at the other blog post


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 1, 2010)

the core seems spherical as a crazy 4x4x4 type 1= good performance
pieces= same as rubiks 4x4x4 (or at least almost), i don't know if this affects performance
*tuning and adjustment: first core hemisphere= 4 screw. second core hemisphere= 4 screw* how the heck do you tune the tension


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 1, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> the core seems spherical as a crazy 4x4x4 type 1= good performance
> pieces= same as rubiks 4x4x4 (or at least almost), i don't know if this affects performance
> *tuning and adjustment: first core hemisphere= 4 screw. second core hemisphere= 4 screw* how the heck do you tune the tension



there are 27 springs in total in this cube. one for each 4x4 center piece and 3 springs for the 2x2.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> <huge quote>
> 
> no. go look at the other blog post



"no" to ... all of that?



StefanPochmann said:


> Can we get a rule against excessive quoting?



Yeah. It's really pissing me off.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > the core seems spherical as a crazy 4x4x4 type 1= good performance
> ...


I don't see any way that there could be any springs in the centers. 

I don't think there are 27 springs, more like three. I believe that the inner 2x2 has three springs just like any other 2x2. I also believe that if you were to unscrew one of the eight screws visible in the picture, you would be removing a shell covering the 2x2 part. Doing to would allow the tensions to be adjustable.
The center pieces with caps are just like standard 4x4 centers. Nothing special about them, other than the fact that they have caps. But that means nothing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 1, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > TK 421 said:
> ...



If the center pieces have individual springs it will improve the handling of the outer layer.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't get to be a tester...I wanted a free cube.


----------



## theace (Sep 1, 2010)

how do you apply for a tester?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 1, 2010)

hmmm, if the centers have spring it would have more screw to keep the spring in place, then where would the (4 centers x 6 sides) 24 screw on to the spherical ball core? hidden center blocks? (wait wouldn't that make the core have hidden layer =D)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

Speculation. Wait and see.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 (Core) inside the 4x4?
> ...



Btw, in the next few months, I am (most likely) opening an Australian cube store, and I have a supplier for the Maru 4x4 

Looks like a cool cube, I wouldn't buy it yet until some more opinions come out about the cube.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 1, 2010)

v cube company have a crappy and completely unreasonable patent. they should let better 4x4 in production other than shutting MARU down and making stupid V-Cube 4's


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

Talking about V-Cubes patents is pointless (here). This thread is about a _new_ 4x4 cube.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Talking about V-Cubes patents is pointless (here). This thread is about a _new_ 4x4 cube.



ha ha, yeah, but personally i really don't like v-cube company using their patent like this (i wonder if we all of speedsolving member sues v-cube, it would be better if one of us is a very trusted lawyer)

hmmm, i still don't know to to tune the tension

ps. this is my first post with "Originally posted by..." (dunno if it's error )


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> go give v-cubes the money to produce it and I'm sure they would.



I'm sorry but you are totally missing the point. I do not care if verdes have the money to release his cube. Do you care if I have the money to buy them anyway ?

If verdes were selling V4, we can conclude that Maru 444 causes prejudice to verdes (because they sell less V4). But in the current situation, Verdes isn't selling anything. So do not get any prejudice from maru. This is damn stupid.

On another point of view, we can argue that verdes have the money to get the patent. This is damn expansive !

The current situation is just locking up everything and nobody gets any benefit of it, not even verdes.

IMHO, if verdes do not sell V4 isn't a problem of funding the production. This is a problem of structure alignement mecanism (this really the crappy part of V cube - and not covered by the patent ). If the V4 have a misalignement prevention mecanism comparable to V6's, nobody will even consider to buy it (it just don't fit the level of quality setted by QJ, Meffert or Maru).

Back to the Dayan 4x4x4 : so it's not released yet ?


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 1, 2010)

I've only been cubing a few months but from what I've gathered V-cube is just using their patent to shut down new and improved 4x4s because it violates their patent. Holding a patent just to have it is like licking a cookie just because you don't want someone else to have it. It makes nobody happy and just makes you look like a dick. V-Cube is dominant In big cubes so I'd be willing to bet they have enough money to produce a 4x4 and why they aren't probably has a fair few of us scratching our heads.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

Useless discussion about Verdes patents and so. This is about a different cube. Why to insist in the same pointless/nowhere about Verdes? Get over, once and for all, of the the V-Cubes mechanism effect.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Useless discussion about Verdes patents and so. This is about a different cube. Why to insist in the same pointless/nowhere about Verdes? Get over, once and for all, of the the V-Cubes mechanism effect.



Actually, nobody is answering questions about the dayan 4x4x4 cube. So, sadly, the only remaining part of this topic that is alive is this stupid patent stuff.


----------



## oval30 (Sep 1, 2010)

somebody should change the title of this to V-Cube patent discussion in order to not get fooled


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 1, 2010)

Can somebody explain to me what a hidden layer is?


----------



## theace (Sep 1, 2010)

Is this thing the same as that X Cube thing? Is it there on lightake?


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 1, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Can somebody explain to me what a hidden layer is?



On even sized cube, theyre is no fixed piece. Everythings can move around.

This can be achived by basically 2 ways : getting a structure similar to n+1 sized cube (like maru 4x4x4 have a 5x5x5 structure, V6 have a 7x7x7 structure, eastsheen 2x2x2 have a 3x3x3 structure) but with one hidden layer (some piece overlap over the central layer, making it hidden), or using a specialized structure (like rubik 4x4x4 ans 2x2x2).


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 1, 2010)

My friend is in ASia currently and he said he will try to get his hands on one or two.


----------



## oval30 (Sep 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> My friend is in Asia currently and he said he will try to get his hands on one or two.


hope he makes a vid review


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 2, 2010)

please don't talk about patents anymore here, i'm sure v-cube 4 suck

EDIT: MARU 4x4 is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 2, 2010)

If this thing can cut 45 degrees, my god, DaYan will be known for corner cutting xD


----------



## oval30 (Sep 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If this thing can cut 45 degrees, my god, DaYan will be known for corner cutting xD



probs not since it is a 4x4


----------



## Thompson (Sep 2, 2010)

oval30 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > My friend is in Asia currently and he said he will try to get his hands on one or two.
> ...



I know, those are the only reviews I like.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 2, 2010)

preordered on some chinese sight forget the name


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 3, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> preordered on some chinese sight forget the name



Was it cheaper than at HKnowstore?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

oval30 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > If this thing can cut 45 degrees, my god, DaYan will be known for corner cutting xD
> ...



What does THAT prove??


----------



## oval30 (Sep 3, 2010)

4x4s are known not to cut more than 3/4 of a cubie


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

oval30 said:


> 4x4s are known not to cut more than 3/4 of a cubie



So how much do you know about the mechanism about the DaYan 4x4? And what it can do?
3x3s were known to not cut corner smuch until the DIYs showed up.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 3, 2010)

ah, finally, all of the discussion on this page is about the NEW 4x4


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 3, 2010)

its on witeden for like 18$


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 3, 2010)

hmmmm, might consider. but if the centers have caps but no screw, what's the poind of making caps on the centers? for weight adjustment by putty (might be similar to AV-SV)


----------



## oval30 (Sep 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> oval30 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4s are known not to cut more than 3/4 of a cubie
> ...



I guess you are right. I cant know exactly how much it cuts until i see it in a vid review or until I buy it. We just have to wait and see. i was just making an assumption since other 4x4s, even Maru, cant cut close to 45.


----------



## Meep (Sep 3, 2010)

oval30 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > oval30 said:
> ...



If you try it with a current 4x4, aligning it 45 degrees and pushing would be applying the pressure on an edge instead of the corner. So I can't picture it cutting that far at all. =P


----------



## mf8 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18670&sid=6ff531dd6e410bfe0c0675bcb8d0809e


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

mf8 said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18670&sid=6ff531dd6e410bfe0c0675bcb8d0809e



Wow, MF8 now have an account here?


----------



## nck (Sep 4, 2010)

Meep said:


> oval30 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


 
I couldn't imagine the Guhong's reverse corner cuts and still can't..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

nck said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > oval30 said:
> ...


Mine can Reverse corner cut. Sometimes, by a whole cubie.

What I'm SORT OF, KINDA hoping is that when aligning the U 45 degrees and doing the R, you'd be pushing on an edge, and when bringing it up, it brings the corner with it


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> <huge quote>



Can we get a rule against excessive quoting?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2010)

And it would be nice to not insert the reply somewhere *inside* the quote...


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 4, 2010)

From the pictures, it actually looks a bit like a Lepao 4x4 and Maru combined. The Lepao also has screw/spring with removable center caps.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > <huge quote>
> ...



No, it's not even that huge.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



yeah, i know. but there's some people using like... 30 quotes in one post

EDIT: I still don't get why they bother to hollow the centers and put on caps, it's scary to tune the tension. soooooo many screws.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > TK 421 said:
> ...



Don't yell at me then -_-
Ask about it in the New Sitewide Rules thread.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Sorry did not mean to offend you


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

still don't get the part where you can tune all the screws (approx 27 screw)

why did they out on caps on the centers, if nothing is inside the centers?


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > maru 4x4x4 is illegal in market because it brake the v-cube patent
> ...


OH MY GOD.
Stefan Pochmann didn't capitalize on a spelling mistake?


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 7, 2010)

So, nothing new ?


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 7, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



lol:tu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> still don't get the part where you can tune all the screws (approx 27 screw)
> 
> why did they out on caps on the centers, if nothing is inside the centers?



No need to double post, you have an edit button 

The caps remind me of Eastsheen.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 15, 2010)

Still no pics of the internal mecanism ? Sériously, guys ! I want to know


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 16, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Still no pics of the internal mecanism ? Sériously, guys ! I want to know



Look at the first post...


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > Still no pics of the internal mecanism ? Sériously, guys ! I want to know
> ...



Yes, and compare the first post with that : http://www.rubikvn.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=8986

Notice the difference ?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 17, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > deadalnix said:
> ...



Yes, sorry.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



I think the mechanism is based on Crazy 4x4 Type 1. You can watch MMAP's review and disassembly on YouTube. I think the DaYan 4x4 is just the same mech but no crazy circles.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I saw that on the rubikvn forum. This is ball based structure (like rubik, meffert or QJ) but the ball is made out of a 2x2x2 instead of having rails to guide center pieces.

I have to test that, it looks damn promising !


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 17, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Yes, I saw that on the rubikvn forum. This is ball based structure (like rubik, meffert or QJ) but the ball is made out of a 2x2x2 instead of having rails to guide center pieces.
> 
> I have to test that, it looks damn promising !



That looks like a LL 2x2 Core, but with mods.


----------



## camcuber (Sep 18, 2010)

I have one and I still like my maru way more. The DaYan is way too slow.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 19, 2010)

you CAN'T beat Maru 4x4. face it, it's the best


----------



## emg (Sep 22, 2010)

so who knows how to adjust the tension on this thing?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 22, 2010)

emg said:


> so who knows how to adjust the tension on this thing?


 
remove centers, leave the ball core alone. you will see screw underneath the center piece position. either it's like LL (3 screw) or 6 screw (Maru, SS, GH) 2x2's


----------



## theace (Sep 26, 2010)

It's Finally there on LighTake! WooHoo!


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 26, 2010)

theace said:


> It's Finally there on LighTake! WooHoo!



too late, they're on about 2 weeks ago


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 26, 2010)

theace said:


> It's Finally there on LighTake! WooHoo!



too late, they're on about 2 weeks ago


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 26, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> too late, they're on about 2 weeks ago


 
http://lightake.com/newarrivals.do/type.new~date.9-25-2010

dayan 4 was put up yesterday.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 23, 2010)

well i made a v-cube 4 thread because people talk about it in the 8th page


----------

